# Bad tanks for bettas!



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

So here i shall post, and encourage others to post, all the tanks that they say are "just great" for bettas, when actually is a form of cruelity!

Hagen Dragon Marina Betta Kit at PETCO

Half gallon tank and the substrate is only supposed to go in the very center, i don't like these at all! actual quote from a comment on this tank as well:
"..And besides, they wouldn't sell it as a betta kit if it wasn't safe for a betta..."

Fish Bubble Wall Mount Fish Tank at Wrapables - Aquariums & Bowls
Granted it is a gallon and comes with many warnings, but for some reason i just don't think this would be a good idea at all, just think if something knocked into it and it fell over!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

IMO anything less than 5gl isn't suitable for a betta. I know others will disagree, this is OMO.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

yes, but i was more of comparing these to all the other ones. I agree bettas should be in biggest tanks as possible, but sometimes, just isn't possible at the moment


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Walmart.com: Penn Plax: Betta Bow-Front Double Tank Kit, 1 ct: Fish

1/2 gallon for 2 fish! thats 4 cups of water for each fish :-(


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

2.5g is fine for a betta, the little cups at walmart....? is not.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

mine are in 2 gallon and are fine, seem happy enough


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

3 of mine are in gallon containers , one is in a heated 4 gallon and one is in a 1 1/2 gallon critter keeper. I'm goiing to try to upgrade them as I go along, if I can. I realize too, that the more room the better. I definitely wouldn't go lower than a gallon.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Kinda how i see it (as long as a gallon+) is that a person can be happy and totally content in an apartment (as long as its clean and gets fed) with one or two people. 
In a house (again clean and fed) The person is still happy, but now is content with more people
and in a mansion- well then you can have much more people without feeling unhappy

So 1-3G is kinda like a apartment for a fish. They can still be just as happy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmnemms, I agree with you. As long as it is kept clean and the fish are taken care of properly, I think they can be fine. I was criticized on another forum for not keeping my bettas in large, heated, filtered aquariums. Well, I got ONE in larger quarters. lol When you live in someone else's house, there is a limit on what you can do.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I seriously don't think that a betta is going to be unhappy its entire life because it doesn't have a 100 gallon tank to swim around it all it wants.. granted it needs food, fresh water, and hiding places, but my mom keeps reminding me that they have lived how long in those tiny little cups? and now they are ecstatic just to be out of them. they don't covet something they don't know exists


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My betta that I just switched over to a 4 gallon tank came from a heated, filtered tank that he was kept in at the fish store I got him from.He had to stay in a half gallon for 5 days before I got him a 1 1/2 gallon critter keeper. He didn't act depressed at all because he went from a mansion to a studio apartment. lol He has blown bubbles ever since I got him. He seems happy in his heated tank now.I had a friend who kept hers ina vase that held about 8 oz of water. Now THAT is cruel.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol the vase that i have to put a betta in, though i haven't yet, is 3 1/2 gallons! more than my other two lol! but i do'nt know if i can bring myself to use it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 3 1/2 gallon vase would be plenty big enough. Did you mean the vase is 3 1/2 gallons?


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah the whole betta bowl thing has always ticked me off you can always put betta's in a community tank as long as fin nippers like tiger barbs have enough other barbs to chase and the betta is the only one of it's kind in the tank (males only obviously) you can have as many females as you want... actually tiger barbs danios and rasbora gouramis all come from the same habitat must be pretty crazy in those south asian streams lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The bubble wall mount said to clean it with soap and water! Good way to kill your fish.I knew someone who cleaned her bowls with soap and all her fish died. And I'd be afraid to put the bubble mount on the wall for fear that it would fall off.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh ugh those wall bubble tank thingys make me cringe too! I can see now someone slamming a door or hitting the wall somehow and crash! Ya I agree anything under a gallon is just plain horrible. Just because they came from a lil cup at whatever store doesnt mean they can live in one forever. Ive seen some pet stores/fish stores who do have bettas in 10 gallon tanks,some all to themselves! Which is great. I dont understand that penn plax one either,divided into 4 and a lil tiny section for each betta? Might as well leave them in the cup!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The one that I put in the 4 gallon was in a tank, probably about 50 gallons or so. There were other fish in there, I think but I don't remember what kind. They had one other betta in another large tank. My Petsmart used to keep them in those individual cubicle things on the wall above the tanks.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, I don't like less than 1.5 gallons, but I would never keep mine in less than three. This is pretty terrible!
Dual Betta Hex with Gravel and Plant by Lee's - Aquariums - Fish - PetSmart
Tom Aqua Pal Aquarium Kit - Aquarium Kits - Aquariums - PetSmart This ones just encouraging stressing ur betta! 

I can't BELIEVE they even have these goldfish kits! Sure, shove a 10 inch goldfish into one of these!
Marina Goldfish Starter Kit - Aquariums - Fish - PetSmart (this one would be ok for a betta)
Deluxe Plastic Goldfish Bowl - Bowls - Aquariums - PetSmart

Ok, this says goldfish, but you add a heater and its a betta dream home!
Marina 5.5 Gallon Goldfish Starter Kit - Aquariums - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the saddest of all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen those I ponds before. I would agree that if you can, put your betta in the biggest container that you can afford/have room for. A bigger tank gives you lots of options for decorations and plants. And the fish has plenty of room to swim.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, If you can afford the I pond, you can afford a tank! UGGG! What some people will do for money.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd really LOVE to beat the snot out of the people who invent/spread this abuse!! *goes into a daydream of how fun that would be....hehehe evil laugh*

Uh anyway, I have a 5 gallon minimum for my guys. I know that's not common, but this is the way I reason it. The people that live in the apartment can go outside right? The betta can not, so that would be like staying in your apartment for your entire life. And please realize that I am not trying to pick a fight here. I'm ok with the recommended 2.5 gallon minimum and am just happy that the people here actually take care of their bettas. This is just my honest opinion, so don't be offended anyone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No Kim, I'm not offended at all. I do keep mine in smaller containers and I know that they should be kept in the largest tank/container possible. Believe it or not, I HAVE upgraded since I first started out. When I got my first betta, I had him in a half gallon vase!  That was before I really knew better. They are in gallon containers now, or 3 of them are. 1 is in the heated 4 gallon and 1 is in a 1 1/2 gallon critter keeper. My room DOES stay pretty warm. I'm going to try to upgrade as I go along. I appreciate your honesty and your ability to express your opinion without being rude.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

No prob kim. Good though about the illistration i hadn't considered that.
I think they should be in the biggest tank that is possible. But i don't think 1 gallon+ should be considered torture, as long as properly cared for

oh and the vase, yes it is 3 1/2 gallons. I just don't know if i can put a fish in something meant to hold flowers... hmmm


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not, at all, kim. Good point! I always wait until I can afford atleast a 3 gallon. Emmnemms, I wouldn't unless you got a filter cuz they have such small surface area, but of course I wouldn't put any betta in any tank without a filter! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas don't HAVE to have a filter but they are nice to have tohelp keep the water clean. I don't have a filter in my 4 gallon because I don't want to cycle.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a wide mouth bowls that have the bettas in right now, and then the vase is easy to handle. I just skim the top every few days and asdd some more water. but hopefully im gonna get a new tank and it won't matter


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't believe a 1 gallon should be considered torture, either, as long as the water is kept as clean as possible.I have mine in acrylic containers and they are easy to keep clean.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

mine are in glass, but they are still easy to clean i was surprised. and i wash the plants and gravel in hot watertill they meet my satisfaction lol, and the entire time, the bettas are put in a smaller 1 gallon container, and then when i get done they get a few blood worms lol.
Surimi just doesn't like being caught, so i think i am going to try the cup ting i read the other day


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the same cleaning routine that you do. No, they definitely don't like being caught! lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

God it literally takes me 20 minutes to catch him! he may have had fin rot but that bugger can swim!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like one of mine that has swimbladder issues. He sure has no problem making it to the bottom when he's being chased with a net! lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, to add to the original part of this post, basically every "tank" that Petco has under the bettas is horrible! They are either really small, or both really small and divided for 2 bettas. I mean, the betta can hardly turn around in those things! When I got my new girl betta there was a woman there looking through the bettas (and being quite rough as well). So she starts looking at those tiny little tanks at the bottom too...I then knew that she obviously didn't know anything about bettas. So I educated her  Actually, she ended up talking to my mom and I heard some of the conversation so I came over. She asked about breeding bettas so I explained it (and how it should only be attempted by someone knowledgeable). I won't bore you with the entire conversation, but I also managed to interject in a nice way that bettas need a heater and that I keep mine in larger tanks because they do need space to swim. I did this after explaining the breeding process so she knew I wasn't just some "stupid teenager". I don't know if she will do anything, but at least I knew I tried.

Honestly, I wish I could just smash all those little tanks under the bettas and replace them with larger tanks with heaters labeled "betta tanks"! Then maybe people would just blindly follow that new trend too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good for you for trying to educate that woman. Hopefully she will take your advice.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't believe a 1 gallon should be considered torture, either, as long as the water is kept as clean as possible.I have mine in acrylic containers and they are easy to keep clean.


I think that bettas can thrive in bigger tanks with no filter, but in something small as a 1 gallon, they need a filter to thrive, but not to live


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A filter definitely helps to keep the water clean.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Kim said:


> Ok, to add to the original part of this post, basically every "tank" that Petco has under the bettas is horrible! They are either really small, or both really small and divided for 2 bettas. I mean, the betta can hardly turn around in those things! When I got my new girl betta there was a woman there looking through the bettas (and being quite rough as well). So she starts looking at those tiny little tanks at the bottom too...I then knew that she obviously didn't know anything about bettas. So I educated her  Actually, she ended up talking to my mom and I heard some of the conversation so I came over. She asked about breeding bettas so I explained it (and how it should only be attempted by someone knowledgeable). I won't bore you with the entire conversation, but I also managed to interject in a nice way that bettas need a heater and that I keep mine in larger tanks because they do need space to swim. I did this after explaining the breeding process so she knew I wasn't just some "stupid teenager". I don't know if she will do anything, but at least I knew I tried.
> 
> Honestly, I wish I could just smash all those little tanks under the bettas and replace them with larger tanks with heaters labeled "betta tanks"! Then maybe people would just blindly follow that new trend too!


Thanks kim!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I like to educate people  I do it at school too, whenever anyone says they have a betta!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol whether they like it or not, they WILL be educated! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When I run into someone who has a betta, I ask all the usual forum questions: what size tank is he in? How often do you change the water? Does he have a heater or filter....


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

Your partially right, they don't exactly know about what else is "out there" as far as living space. And yes, 1 gallon IS better than a Betta cup. But, it is supposed to be up to us as responsible Fish Keepers to provide them with what they need to live as full a life as WE can give them. Did you ever watch a betta, any fish for that matter, go from being in a confined space to a larger space? Did you see any difference in how they act? Think about it. ;-) IMO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fishcricker, I agree with you. I have a betta that went from a large heated, filtered tank at the fish store, that he shared with some other kind of fish, to a temporary half gallon, to a 1 and a half gallon critter keeper to a heated 4 gallon tank.I never saw him act any differently, going from one to the other. He blew bubbles in every container he was in. And you're right...we need to be responsible fish keepers and give thhem the best life that we can, no matter what size container they are in.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> When I run into someone who has a betta, I ask all the usual forum questions: what size tank is he in? How often do you change the water? Does he have a heater or filter....


Me 2, and almost everone says its in a bowl. :evil: My librarian had hers in a cup for awhile with really bad finrot before I finally broke down and wents out and bought a heated, filtered 2.5 gallon tank for him. By then he was too sick Its ok tho, bcuz instead of torturing another betta in a cup, I tought her how to care for it before she bought a new one!!;-)


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

Fish Bubble Wall Mount Fish Tank at Wrapables - Aquariums & Bowls
not to change the subject but ive had a great idea for one of these which involves attaching so it hangs in front of a window and growing small plants like mosses in a sort of micro planted tank...hmmm

on the subject in hand i would say minimum for any fish would be 5g anything smaller is going to be very unstable


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Something like the bubble wall mount WOULD be pretty with some plants in it.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have always believe that bettas would be fine is 2.5G. That was my personal minimum. But here's a story...

I had my female betta in my 30G community that was planted, and had a ton of hiding spots and places to interact with. When I sold the fish and later the tank, I kept only one fish and that was the betta. She is now in a 2.5G in my sister's room (I do all the cleaning), and she is definitely not as active as she used to be. I sort of feel bad, too. My personal minimum size is now 5G, but I will still recommend 2.5G.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would agree with the 2.5 minimum. I'm trying to upgrade mine as I go along.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Same! I personally don't usually keep them in small than 3g, but I do have my eye on something like this
Aquarium Starter Kits: MiniBow 2.5 Starter Aquarium Kit


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool tank, veganchick! I hope you can get one.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! I want one REALLY bad!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

they had them on sale at petco 2 weeks ago for 30 dollars i think


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cool! I'm pretty broke from my new fish and tank right now, so I have to babysit some more before I do anything.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I understand that! except i home school and go to highschool full time at the same time, so unfortunately all my baby sitting time is gone  and the time i have i just wanna sleep... or buy new fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmnemms, you must be very smart from all that school! lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

ugh i wish! but i will graduate before i turn 16, so it has its benefits. only electives do i take at high school which makes oh 6 out of 7 classes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So how many hours are you actually at high school? Thats pretty cool that you get to graduate so early!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Emmnemms: How many hours are you doing schoolwork a day? I think I'd have to kill myself if I did home school and high school together! I get crazy from school as it is if I just miss exercising for one day.....and don't even talk to me about homework (which I do in school to aviod getting insanely angry)! One day I'll just escape from school and become a simple corn farmer....sigh. So I better never catch any of you saying that just because someone does well in school that they like it!

That's awesome that you get to graduate 2 years early though! What do you want to do for a living?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I know that just because someone does well doesn't mean they like it. I hated school too and didn't do very well until I went to college. I loved college.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Everyone keeps telling me that college is "different" and that they loved college. They said that about HS too.....in all honesty I don't believe them just because I can't see anything good about writing essays and having to room with other people *shudder*. I like my personal space! Only my animals are allowed to invade my personal space lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't HAVE to live withh someone else. You can get a private room. At least they had private rooms when I went to college, MANY years ago.lol Of course, private rooms cost a little more. I understand not wanting a roommate. I had some real doozies, believe me. lol But college IS different. You have more freedom. You're not stuck in a building 8 hours straight. You may have days when you only have one class and other days when you have 4 or 5. But college isn't for everyone, though.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I go from 7:30 to 3:15 at high school, and then i do about 4 hours a week on homeschool, i only have one core credit left, and its geometry, so i don't have to do it for hours on a time or i mess up really bad.

I want to go to school for Culinary. don't know where though


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If I have the money I want my own room! If I don't, then you can bet there will be a really solid looking divider right through the room . The idea of someone being in the room while I sleep just creeps me out :shock:! I never even slept at sleepovers...or anywhere for that matter except for my own house.

I'm just so sick of schoolwork at this point. Especially since most of it seems so irrelevent to me :-?.

Emmnemms: Wow, your highschool is even longer than mine (7:15-2:10 for me). I remember going to school till 3:15 and by the time I got home it was dark! Soooo depressing in the winter time. My cousin went to cullinary school. She can do some AWESOME things with chocolate, sugar, etc. and cooking too! I want you to come cook for me! The extent of me making food is cereal, sandwiches, and spaghetti or macaronni, so I'm in need of some serious help!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ye ai have the same problem, but worse. my parents won't help me in college so all the money i spend, comes from me.
and then on top of it i have anxiety to the point i can't even spend the night at my best friends house for a single night. and i have known her for over a year!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmnemms, maybe Kim will trade you her halfmoon for some good cooking. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol OK that totally works for me :-D lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think Kim would be thrilled with the idea. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I doubt it... :-( Though i don't know i make a mean home-made pasta with creamy pesto-alfredo on top with toasted almonds! though with my luck she won't like that or will be allergic


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MMMM, sounds good! So you like cooking, huh? I do ok with cooking but its kind of hard when theres only 2 people to cook for.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i cook mainly just for me and my parents. And sometimes i will take it to an elderly friend *i live in a retirement community*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its nice of you to take food to a friend. I live in a retirement community, too. I do a lot of petsitting and I housesit when people go on vacation, pick up mail, water plants and stuff like that.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i do the same, when not working...

drama, what age group are you in? i can't quite decide. did i understand that you already went through college? or was that when i wasn't paying attention?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

From my posts I probably seem younger than I am. I'm 47.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol wow, you don't seem that...er... experienced 

Lol sorry i hope i didn't offend you or anything. Just was slightly confused


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. I'm not offended at all. I'm NOT experienced. I just started keeping bettas 4 years ago. I've learned a lot on this forum. Just because I'm old doesn't mean that I have a lot of experience. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i didn't mean experienced in fish! i meant in life


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I've never really lived on my own except in college. I live with my elderly Mother. It saves both of us money to live together and I'm disabled so she provides my transportation.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats effective.
Wow i just realized how little i know about people lol

Though easy to figure me out. I am the typical american 16 year old... well hopefully not that typical


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have like a "real" job, just the stuff I do in my neighborhood. A couple years ago, I did some caregiving for a neighbor that has Alzheimer's disease. She's in a nursing home now. I have one petsitting job that I do regularly right now but I petsat for a new puppy yesterday and I think that will turn into a regular job for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I don't seem as "mature" as some of the older members here. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Dramaqueen, petsitting is always fun!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like petsitting. I just petsat for a new puppy the other day. She's a schnauzer yorkie mix and very active! She's like a baby and fell asleep in my arms.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awww...how cute!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She was a mess! lol She cried until I picked her up, then she proceeded to chew on my shirtsleeve for a few minutes, then she fell asleep. We gave her a plastic coke bottle to play with and she rolled that thing all over the floor and barked and growled at it! lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

So cute! She's going to think you're her mommy soon!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats adorable! I am betta sitting, and catsitting over spring break, but thats not the same as a little puppy in ur arms! Oh well, I'm about to go to my local animal shelter to play with my favorite 2 dogs, Atlas the adorable pitbull (all he does is beg for attention, and sit on you! He thinks hes a 94 pound lap dog! lol) and Dustin (lab mix, he has more anergy than any other dog I no!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its great that you spend time with homeless dogs. That way they get lots of love and attention. Yeah, I think I bonded with the puppy. Her name is Gertie. When her owner scolds her for something, she lets out this little growl and the other day she did it and I said, don't you talk back to your mommy! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! thats so cute! Ok, so the trip might be postponed.... I'm not sure yet, we have about 6 inches of snow which is alot for kansas sooo I'm not sure if I can go 2day.. Atlas will be sad cuz I'm not taking him a big mac (I do almost every saturday)


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

YAY! It wasn't! I went and played with Atlas and Dustin, and some puppies, and some cats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did Atlas get his big mac?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep:-D He ate it all in one bite!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I think if I did that we'd have a LOT more animals around the house lol! Both times we went to get 1 cat, we ended up coming out with 2 and the second time it was solely my doing..hehe, now we have 4 cats! Good for you though, I'm sure they appreciate it 

Pitbulls get such a bad rap. My old riding instructor had 3, and they were some of the friendliest dogs I've ever seen! Nice dogs to have too, because no one will rob you or try to mess with any of your stuff when they see those dogs! She used to bring one of them (her dog) to work with her (she delivered stuff so the dog rode in the car with her) because the dog liked it, but it had the added benifit that no one would TOUCH her car with a pitbull in there


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that if they are raised right then they're fine and make great pets.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to petsit for this one couple when they went to work. They spoiled the dog so bad he couldn't be left for longer than 3 hours by himself :-< and i had to be there at 5 AM! but i lost the job when he had to quit work :-(


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, even if they are raised wrong! Atlas was once a bait dog! He is just the sweetest dog EVER tho! If my dad would let me get another dog, I would! Of course pitbulls are illegal to own in my city sooo I couldn't get him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to get up and walk a neighbor's dogs at 7:00 in the morning! Thats not as bad as 5:30. In the winter it was dark out. I was more afraid of running nto skunks than strangers.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Seriously? its illegal?

My brother ended up obtaining a dog, long story, who stayed with us for a few days. She was part Pit and Part Pointer. She was 2 and full grown, knee height. I openly admit i am TERRIFIED of dogs. No joke. but she was perfect. She was SO sweet, never barked, even at my cat, wouldn't growl or anything. She didn't tear up the garbage even though it was right next to her. she would jump up, but wouldn't lick you. I want her SOOO bad. But we gave her to someone down the road b/c my mom doesn't like dogs.
I love her though. one of the only dogs i have actually liked.
and we let her off the leash, and as long as you paid a little attention, she would stay near. not even chasing my cat *she is siamese, and the only dogs she has ever met was from the other side of a fence, so she LOVES to tease the dogs, its funny*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We used to have a Rotweiler in our neighborhood, until the homeowners' association made the woman get rid of it. She used to let it run loose until it scared the daylights out of a couple little old ladies.She didn't really threaten them, she jus ran up to them and they got scared.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

That annoys me. but i live out of city limits, so it doesn't really matter anyways


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ALL dogs are legal exept pitbulls in KCMO. Its so annoying!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

The same woman told me that she used to work at an animal shelter, and if they got a pitbull in that was not a puppy they would euthanize it right away  That's how she always got her dogs - she saved them from being put down.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo ThATS TERRIBLE!!! luckily I work with a no kill shelter! 

Adopt a Pit Bull Terrier: Atlas: Petfinder This is Atlas!

Adopt a Yellow Labrador Retriever: Dustin: Petfinder -Dustin. Hes been there over a year!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They both look like sweet dogs. I hope they find good homes soon.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww..they're adorable! I too, hope they find good homes soon.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! me 2!!!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I want them! :-( but i can't have a dog  when i turn 16 and can drive, then i am going spend the summer volunteering at the animal shelter. Great place to get rid of my fear as well i hope


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

That would be great! Dogs are amazing healers!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Several of the nursing homes in my area have dogs that live there.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Is a 1 gal tank really suitable for any fish? Guppies maybe?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

One of the members here (Dramaqueen I believe?) does keep several of her bettas housed in 1 gallon tanks, but she is a doting betta-mommy, and keeps up on the extra maintenance required to deal with a fish in such a small space. 
Smaller space = more work and more risk, so it is not an ideal situation, and not something that is recomended to other members simply because of that. It can be done. It has been done. That doesn't mean it's good. 
One gallon tanks/jars are also often used as 'grow out' tanks when raising bette fry for the males of the bunch, as once the reach a certain age they can no longer be housed with another male, sibling or not, and so must have their own tanks - and let's face it, when you have a 100+ betta that each need their own tank, a 2.5 gallon+ tank is not always a feasible option... I don't live in a mansion big enough to house that many tanks of that size, do you? This is only temporary though. Once the males are sold off they generally (hopefully) go to families which will provide them with a larger home.

Other uses for a 1 gallon? Erm, some people use them as quarantine or hospital tanks, which are used to isolate a new betta either when they are just brought home from a store (since let's face it, most store-bought betta are sick) or when a betta falls ill in a tank, especially if it has tank mates, and needs to be isolated. A 1 gallon tank with a bare bottom is much easier to observe a betta in, and to treat with medicine, but hospital and/or quarantine tanks are only temporary and the bettas are then moved to a larger tank once they are clear of infection. 

Some peole I hear grow snails in them? I guess that's handy if you want snails... maybe the bettas will eat them when they are small.
1 gallon tanks are often used for various live cultures, like microworms and daphnia, if you want to maybe try supplying your bette with a bit of a fresh food supplement.

Some aquarists also use 1 gallon tanks for just plants. Plants can catch and carry diseaes too, and sometimes it is simpler to propogate certain species in small tanks by themselves until they are large enough and well enough established to be moved to another (larger) tank. Then again, some plant species are just entirely too large for a 1 gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, I keep 3 of my bettas in 1 gallon containers and it does make for more frequent water changes. The water should be changed twice a week but I do mine once a week. I do think bettas are more suseptible to diseases when they live in smaller containers, although I had one betta that lived in a half gallon vase and was never sick until the day he died. The ammonia can build up pretty quickly in a smaller container.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Basically the rule is (to a point) The smaller the tank the more effort and more difficult it is to keep something alive in it


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a lot of Betta's Close to 50 right now and I house most all of them in 1 gallon tanks.







They get water changes every 2 or 3 days....
Most are cycled using Gravel, But the problem is small tanks can easily fluctuate so no matter the water, change is very important...... 1 gallon tanks are ok for grow out guppy fry..... But not adults... 
For my guppies due to drop I use 3 gallon tanks..... then remove the fry with a turkey baster.... once the female is through she goes back to the main community tank.......


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

You breed them i take it? I love the two bettas on the end. To bad you aren't in the states, i would buy one from you *unless they aren't for sale  then i would just steal one  kidding!*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the orange and purple one.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

No I don't raise them I just love watching them and can't resist bringing home new betta's from the LFS. they are so beautiful, I have purchased many sickly betta's simple because I felt bad for them....
I keep my local walmart sold out of 1 gallon tanks, plus I run ads constantly looking for more,,
Walmart is suppose to be getting new stock in sometime soon... Getting anxious waiting as I need more Tanks!

I thought about raising Betta's But after seeing so many cooped up in these tiny cups dead or dying I ain't gonna add to their misery........... 1 mating can result in hundreds of young and thats one heck of a lot of young betta's to contend with........


Sell one of my betta's, Funny I was asked that same thing just the other night...
Unless your willing to give me 100 bucks there's none for sale....
I love my Betta's and love seeing things happy even more.

I am up way into the night sometimes simply changing water,, How could I go to bed knowing one might be in sickly water.. just can't do it... Animals depend on us, there lives are in our hands,,, do then proud.....


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are beautiful little guys! They all look healthy and happy, too


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

.....Ok a little to hard core for my taste, but each to their own I guess...


----------

